# 240sx non-hatch trunk size



## IRocka528 (May 7, 2005)

hey everybody,

I'm new to the forum, and I'm trying to get a 240sx non-hatch. I was wondering if any of you guys could do me a HUGE favor and measure your trunk for me? I know it sounds weird, but I wanna see if my sub box will fit. I'm particularly interested in height and depth. Thank you so much.


----------

